# Software Build v10.0 2019.36.1 0164b9a (11/1/2019)



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

While it has not appeared on TeslaFi, there has been a lot of public discussion of 36.1 and it warrants its own thread. It may be engineering-only or early access.

This version starts to enable more utilitarian functions of v10 instead of just entertainment improvements.

Most obvious is visualization of traffic cones along with NOA reaction to them. More significantly, charging can finally be scheduled to complete at a particular time to take advantage of variable electric rates, and you can also schedule departure time to automatically condition the cabin.

And perhaps the best new features are the option for one pedal driving (regen to zero and hold) and yet another 5% power boost!

See the tweets below:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190155722153005057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190215533842620417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190155993948160000


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

as a reminder, please keep comments in the software threads limited to your own experience with the release.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm looking for some clarity on the way the departure time works. The way it's written is kind of sloppy to me. I _think_ that it means if I enter "I leave for work at 5:30am" that the car will be at my max SOC (80%), battery warm so I have regen and the car will be at my set internal temp. Is that how everyone else is interpreting this? They seemed like they jammed a second sentence about peak electricity rates into the one about scheduled charging.
It's also odd that it's talking about being plugged in, then has a blurb about not preconditioning if below 20%... 🤔
I wonder if the climate control will do the seat heater on 2 bacon the way I like.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is not beta. Looks like my release notes match those posted in the tweet earlier. One Pedal, 5% power and scheduled departure.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Size of the update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Does this also bump the range up to 322 miles on the LR DM?
> 
> View attachment 30287
> 
> ...


There is no difference in mine per Teslafi comparing before and after the update. The mileage showed the same, I'm about 59% charge and 175 miles of range. I'm plugged in and charging. It may take a cycle or two, who knows when and how that might show up. However to be honest, this was not listed in the release notes as being included.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Software version 2019.36.1 seems properly installed and Release Notes are available however the software is shown as still being downloaded. I tried a soft reset, a hard reset and a power off without being able to clear the download status. The software install was started (and seemingly completed) 8 hours ago.

Any suggestion on how to clear this?


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> Software version 2019.36.1 seems properly installed and Release Notes are available however the software is shown as still being downloaded. I tried a soft reset, a hard reset and a power off without being able to clear the download status. The software install was started (and seemingly completed) 8 hours ago.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to clear this?


Just let it hang; that progress bar is just a little UI eye candy for ya that most likely was stuck in a weird state, behind the scenes that team is using a local registry much like the distributed DETS from Erlang, it's written to more or less a flat text file. If you downloaded or visited a US based site today, your using the same system as Tesla, AWS infrastructure with S3 buckets holding updates behind a Kubernetes ambassador API-Gateway mesh. Your vehicle is fine, annoying to see but I'm sure after a bit of driving it will go away, or just don't click the Software pane. Turn your updates off advanced and drive for a bit, then turn back. The UI uses long-polling as it does not have direct access to the drivetrain bus 1 & 2, an api is exposed much like a web server for the user interface. Let me know if it fixes itself with regular driving and just ignoring it for a day. - The "Architect"


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

Regarding the query towards set schedule times. Understood; however, this is incremental software development. Wouldn’t you rather first build a bike, than an electric bike and slowly get to a car to get your users feedback ASAP versus dictating what the user wants if you were building software? Agile development, scrum, 2 week sprints. In time yes customization / configurability comes in, to start we need to hit the common baseline and/or determine it. Based on metrics a majority of owners use the vehicle within localized time 0600-0900 & 1800-2000. Edge cases are determined once a mathematical baseline has been determined to ensure there is no regression. Long story short, there is no way to know this feature will be used, or liked, so why build out features beyond the most basic to determine market viability?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

This morning I drove along a construction area with cones, but they did not show on my display. Maybe I need the upgraded FSD hardware for that. Has anyone's car been upgraded yet?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

airbusav8r said:


> Regarding the query towards set schedule times.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Long story short, there is no way to know this feature will be used, or liked, so why build out features beyond the most basic to determine market viability?


Well I've been hoping for this for a while; we often do early Sat am departures and I hate to have top-off complete 2am ish vs 7am ish..


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

msjulie said:


> Well I've been hoping for this for a while; we often do early Sat am departures and I hate to have top-off complete 2am ish vs 7am ish..


Is it a safe assumption to make - your weekend driving habits bifurcate from your weekday habits? However, your weekend driving narrative is generally more explorative (enjoying life on a whim) with variadic range and timing inclusive of not being touched at all?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

airbusav8r said:


> AWS infrastructure with S3 buckets holding updates behind a Kubernetes ambassador API-Gateway mesh


Kudos to airbusav8r for the best use of tech jargon I've seen in a while!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Is streaming video over cellular still an option?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

The one pedal driving enhancement is delightful. Works great for most around-town driving.

I remember when the first Model 3s rolled out, we all discussed the limited one pedal stopping, and attributed it to the new switched reluctance motors.

Another example of this being a Software First car. 

Really nice enhancement.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

John said:


> The one pedal driving enhancement is delightful. Works great for most around-town driving.
> 
> I remember when the first Model 3s rolled out, we all discussed the limited one pedal stopping, and attributed it to the new switched reluctance motors.
> 
> ...


My only issue with it is when the car goes in reverse, like getting out of the garage, I think regen is too strong.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

John said:


> The one pedal driving enhancement is delightful. Works great for most around-town driving.
> 
> I remember when the first Model 3s rolled out, we all discussed the limited one pedal stopping, and attributed it to the new switched reluctance motors.
> 
> ...


Does it mix any friction braking?


----------



## bb4srv (Feb 26, 2019)

Does the Netflix YouTube still works over LTE with .36.1? Premium interior.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

bb4srv said:


> Does the Netflix YouTube still works over LTE with .36.1? Premium interior.


It works for me. Spotify still an issue.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Does it mix any friction braking?


It doesn't seem to be. When it reaches zero mph then the brakes comes on to keep the car from rolling.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> My only issue with it is when the car goes in reverse, like getting out of the garage, I think regen is too strong.


I almost tend to agree with this, but I'm going to say I need to give it time and I know I'll get used to it. I'm trying to come around to ideas when they are first presented instead of me waiting til I see how it benefits me (see where this is going, I'm all for anything that benefits me!!!).

To say the least this was the very first thing I noticed and made comment on to others. My driveway slopes away from the house. I used to put it in reverse and give it just a little pedal to get the car moving and then I would just roll/coast out of the driveway. It doesn't happen that way any more, it takes pedal all the way out, just the right amount to move backwards at the right speed. You let off and it stops.

However I've learned to adapt and I know I will with this one too. They've given us one pedal driving and maximizing regen which means more battery power to demonstrate that 5% going down the road next to all the jealous Ricers, Mustangs and Camaros.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm confused

One moderator says:



MelindaV said:


> as a reminder, please keep comments in the software threads limited to your own experience with the release.


And then another moderator asks:



iChris93 said:


> Does it mix any friction braking?


The second moderator clearly does not have any experience with the release yet, and is thus not making a comment based on personal experience.

I'm not trying to be snarky; I'm just trying to understand what you're asking people to do and not do. MelindaV's reminder seems aimed at some specific kind of comment, but I'm not sure what. Maybe the "I read this does such-and-such"?

I for one, think the following kinds of comments enhance threads like this:

--Questions from people who don't have the update yet about how new features work
--Links to videos showing off new features in the update, even if the person posting didn't take the video
--Possible use cases for new features even from people who don't have them yet


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I think we're mostly trying to weed out the "I got it" and the "I haven't gotten it yet" posts. Those are basically duplications of the info in the poll.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> I think we're mostly trying to weed out the "I got it" and the "I haven't gotten it yet" posts. Those are basically duplications of the info in the poll.


Makes sense.

In that case, let me say the thing I'm most excited about in this release: HILL HOLD!

I haven't seen anyone commented about that aspect of the "stopping mode" feature; most people seem focussed on single-pedal driving.

But in stop and go traffic, driving up a hill, the fact that it will go in to "hold" when you take your foot off the accelerator rather than roll backward is huge to me. As it is now without this feature, I've sometimes engaged Autopilot in that situation just to get the hold. But that's not so good, because Autopilot doesn't want to get close enough to the car in front.

The most clear case for this I've experienced was driving up a hill in massive traffic following a fireworks show on the 4th of July. There were pedestrians everywhere, parked cars trying to join our single file up the hill, etc.. Regular driving wasn't safe, because in the time it took to go from accelerator to brake I could roll back in to pedestrians crossing inches behind me. Autopilot wasn't much better, because it wanted to leave so much room in front of me that cars merging in from various parking lots and such would never let me move forward. The best I could do was use Autopilot and close the distance with the accelerator, but the car really doesn't like to do that, slamming on the brakes as soon as I take my foot off the accelerator. This mode, though, would likely have completely solved the problem.


----------



## ShinyTop (Sep 16, 2019)

Very smooth stopping. Was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> In that case, let me say the thing I'm most excited about in this release: HILL HOLD!
> 
> ...


I'm confused, doesn't your hold engage now with an extra firm brake push?

And BTW...It's awful nice of you to be concerned about what posts are encouraged, but you ain't lived until many of your posts have been shuttled off to the unrelated off-topic thread. Just ask @Love.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

sduck said:


> Kudos to airbusav8r for the best use of tech jargon I've seen in a while!


Reminds me of this scene from Amazon's show, "Patriot"


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> I'm confused, doesn't your hold engage now with an extra firm brake push?
> 
> And BTW...It's awful nice of you to be concerned about what posts are encouraged, but you ain't lived until many of your posts have been shuttled off to the unrelated off-topic thread. Just ask @Love.


Of course.

But consider the situation again.

Driving up a steep hill. Bumper to bumper, lots of people merging in from parking lots, lots of pedestrians swarming all over the place.

The car two feet ahead ahead inches forward eight inches. I tap the accelerator to inch forward eight inches to keep the gap the same.

And then...I've got a problem. To stop and engage hold, I've got to lift my foot up the accelerator and hit the brake. But I'm not moving very fast, and I'm on a steep hill, so the moment I lift my foot up I stop and start rolling backward before I can slam on the brake. The car behind me is only two feet back, and there are pedestrians walking through that two foot gap. Oh-oh...


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

If you were a race car driver you would "left foot break"


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I agree with @DocScott here...
The new Stop mode should act like a hill hold and prevent a lot of rolling while you are inching on an incline (as I do every day on my commute), and that should be great.
And I also agree that the connotation from the first mod comment is a little too overbearing, in that we should encourage questions and discussion from everyone about things specific to each software version. It shouldn't matter if you actually have it or not (after all, "I got it" posts would qualify with that your experience restriction)

I'm looking forward to a number of things in this release, and will be logging to prove the 5% increase. But..."I don't got it" and I already tried going to the software menu to force a check a few times.
So it's not quite wide release just yet.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> In that case, let me say the thing I'm most excited about in this release: HILL HOLD!
> 
> ...


Or, you know, turn on creep mode.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

From my experience today I'd say this is a pretty superb implementation for round 1. I will try to find a nice steep incline tomorrow for some testing, but that could be a bit challenging in Texas. My driveway has about a 4' incline over 50'. I will say going into or backing out of the garage, the car indeed will roll to a nice stop when taking your foot off of the accelerator. It doesn't free roll at all in either direction. 

I have tested forward to reverse and reverse to forward and just as they had previously implemented you can change direction with no brakes or without being completely stopped and also while it has come to a complete stop to hold on it's own. No brake needed at all for changing direction. Still just an interesting concept coming from ICE and most automatic transmissions.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jarettp said:


> Or, you know, turn on creep mode.


Creep and the new Hold are mutually exclusive. It's one or the other. And I'm not sure on a steep incline creep would move forward or hold you would it?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Jarettp said:


> Or, you know, turn on creep mode.


 [GASP] Never!!

Creep has no place in a drivetrain. Only in the driver's seat.


----------



## THX723 (Feb 1, 2019)

Firstly, Tesla did do an incredible job with the brake blending, which is often imperceptible. I had to look over at the display just to be sure it had in fact transitioned to Hold -- that awkward feeling that your car is creeping when it had stopped dead.

Where single-pedal driving suffers fundamentally is during emergency/panic situations. Because your foot is no longer covering the brake pedal, while coasting, there's an added latency from switching between accelerator to brake. That latency, however little, could mean the difference in fender bending with someone or something. This is especially tricky when reversing, where most of us are used to giving it some go, then immediately cover the brake pedal. Applying brake force only when precisely needed with millimeters to spare. In such tight maneuver, there's no room for pedal juggling. Immediacy of action is paramount. Bumper-to-bumper traffic and tight parallel parking are also affected.

For the next month, I will leave the setting on Hold mode (single-pedal) to see how I continue to adapt. The prospect of recovering the otherwise lost electrons below 5 mph is too tempting, despite wondering how much is actually recovered at such low speed.


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

I did a bit of testing earlier with some hills and it seemed to handle them really well and held the car once I came to a stop. 
Loving this so far, but reversing is going to take some getting used to, as it didn't feel natural at all when I was backing out of a space.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Does it mix any friction braking?


Yes, but it has limits. You can't expect it to interpret your foot lift as an abrupt stop. But if you plan ahead, it's enough.

There is an adjustment but I really like it. If you like the way it is now, this is more of that.

I can back out of my driveway, make several turns, lights, and stop signs, and get to the freeway without ever touching the brake.

Well done, Tesla!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Check to make sure it’s turned on before you judge it. In my car, it was turned on for Easy Access (when I accepted it), but not for my driver profile “John.”


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

On a less positive note, the wippers rain detection algorithm hasn't improved with this version: overzealous at times and often late at swiping but rarely meeting my expectations.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I for one, think the following kinds of comments enhance threads like this:
> 
> --Questions from people who don't have the update yet about how new features work


Completely agree.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Eargerly awaiting this release for ..



airbusav8r said:


> Is it a safe assumption to make - your weekend driving habits bifurcate from your weekday habits?


Yes, they are different but equally predictable and charge for leave time would be great


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

I, too, would like some clarification on the Scheduled departure. I am confused by the 6am statement in the release notes. Is that meant to be an example? Or will it ALWAYS finish charging by 6am regardless? It's very unclear.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Why would you want a broken left foot???



brur said:


> If you were a race car driver you would "left foot break"


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Jarettp said:


> Or, you know, turn on creep mode.


That was an intriguing idea, so I tested it out today.

Since I'd never used it, I wasn't sure whether creep mode was more like cruise control set to 3 mph, or more like an ICE emulator.

It turns out it's the latter. When creep mode is on, and the car is facing up a steep hill, releasing hold and then taking my foot off both pedals is followed by the car _rolling backward, _much as an ICE car would. It therefore does _not_ function as hill hold.

I am looking forward to getting the new mode!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Pretty slow roll-out. Maybe they just deployed to 500 cars and need to review logs on Monday for a wider roll-out?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

does anyone know if RWD models are getting the power increase as well? i assumed they would not


----------



## michi84 (Apr 16, 2019)

Has anyone with CAN logging capability installed this update? I would like to know if it is "safe" to install, i would hate to have to deal with another set of CAN ID changes, now that we have finally figured out most of the changes introduced with firmware 2019.28.3.

I am also waiting for clarification regarding scheduled departure. In Austria, on/off peak electricity rates are unusual, i pay the same 24/7. Currently, i time charging to end close to my departure time, which can vary pretty much depending on assignments and business appointments. Finishing charging at 6am would leave me with a cold battery 99% of the time, since i rarely leave home before 8:30am to 9am. I really hope that the 6am was just an example, and that you can either set your on/off peak schedule, or at least choose wether the car should respect schedules or not. Otherwise, this features usefulness would be severely compromised for me or require some workarounds (e.g. setting wrong time zone in the UI, if this helps, although at that point i could possibly stay with my manual calculation method and leave the clock alone).

I am looking forward to 5% more power though, i have done CAN recordings at close to 100% SOC with current firmware and also timed 0-100 km/h to see if there is a noticable improvement.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Oddly enough, one out of about 50+ M3 owners on FB in the S. Florida area reported getting this release two days ago. Normally we all get it within days of each other. Odd roll out indeed. I believe this person is RWD and the notes posted did not show 5% power increase. The one roll out here is FSD with Advanced turned on, as are many of us who have not. Time will tell.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> Creep and the new Hold are mutually exclusive. It's one or the other. And I'm not sure on a steep incline creep would move forward or hold you would it?


I'm referring to before. You had a solution to hills in creep mode. It would have kept you from rolling back.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

JWardell said:


> [GASP] Never!!
> 
> Creep has no place in a drivetrain. Only in the driver's seat.


Hey I don't use it. But people struggling with rolling backwards already have a solution. No need to wait in this to not put others in a dangerous situation if it's needed.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

michi84 said:


> Has anyone with CAN logging capability installed this update? I would like to know if it is "safe" to install, i would hate to have to deal with another set of CAN ID changes, now that we have finally figured out most of the changes introduced with firmware 2019.28.3.
> 
> I am also waiting for clarification regarding scheduled departure. In Austria, on/off peak electricity rates are unusual, i pay the same 24/7. Currently, i time charging to end close to my departure time, which can vary pretty much depending on assignments and business appointments. Finishing charging at 6am would leave me with a cold battery 99% of the time, since i rarely leave home before 8:30am to 9am. I really hope that the 6am was just an example, and that you can either set your on/off peak schedule, or at least choose wether the car should respect schedules or not. Otherwise, this features usefulness would be severely compromised for me or require some workarounds (e.g. setting wrong time zone in the UI, if this helps, although at that point i could possibly stay with my manual calculation method and leave the clock alone).
> 
> I am looking forward to 5% more power though, i have done CAN recordings at close to 100% SOC with current firmware and also timed 0-100 km/h to see if there is a noticable improvement.


I don't have proof on the charging yet, but I suspect you may be right, they plan on timing the charging to end at 6 AM, but you are setting the time of your departure which will then precondition the car and it would of course do that using shore power. There are two very declarative sentences - one about charging and then one about pre-conditioning.

Key to this is the charging will happen 7 days a week perhaps if you keep it plugged in, but the preconditioning can happen only on weekdays, skipping the weekend.

This is what I've got set in my car for tomorrow morning. The time is only broken down in 15 minute increments. I've got Teslafi so once I get to work I should be able to see start and stop time of the charging and then on the preconditioning too.

I also don't have different rates for electricity, it's the same 24*7, so it doesn't make sense to start charging and end by 6 AM, then let things start to cool back off, but start preconditioning and heating the car an hour later. I know preconditioning can be 365 days a year and a car outside in the summer would need AC in some locations to precondition, but I believe this is primarily targeted to winter, so no need to waste juice if you don't have cheaper overnight power.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

DocScott said:


> That was an intriguing idea, so I tested it out today.
> 
> Since I'd never used it, I wasn't sure whether creep mode was more like cruise control set to 3 mph, or more like an ICE emulator.
> 
> ...


I'll have to give this another look. I've never rolled backwards in creep mode. How steep of a hill are we talking about?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jarettp said:


> I'll have to give this another look. I've never rolled backwards in creep mode. How steep of a hill are we talking about?


I don't have it in Dallas, but could be Pikes Peak right? Or the famous Lombard street in San Francisco. I don't think creep would do it, but would love to see this new Hold function working on either.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Jarettp said:


> I'll have to give this another look. I've never rolled backwards in creep mode. How steep of a hill are we talking about?


The steep hill I tried it on shows on Google maps as about a 25 foot rise over a 200 foot distance, so a 12% grade. Almost impossible to ride a bicycle up, and when I ride my bike down it in the morning I can get close to 40 mph in two blocks of coasting. So yeah, pretty steep, although it wouldn't be anything out of the ordinary in, say, San Francisco.

The ordinary Tesla hold does fine on that hill, so I assume stop mode will do fine too. But creep definitely didn't hold.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

michi84 said:


> Has anyone with CAN logging capability installed this update? I would like to know if it is "safe" to install, i would hate to have to deal with another set of CAN ID changes, now that we have finally figured out most of the changes introduced with firmware 2019.28.3.
> 
> I am also waiting for clarification regarding scheduled departure. In Austria, on/off peak electricity rates are unusual, i pay the same 24/7. Currently, i time charging to end close to my departure time, which can vary pretty much depending on assignments and business appointments. Finishing charging at 6am would leave me with a cold battery 99% of the time, since i rarely leave home before 8:30am to 9am. I really hope that the 6am was just an example, and that you can either set your on/off peak schedule, or at least choose wether the car should respect schedules or not. Otherwise, this features usefulness would be severely compromised for me or require some workarounds (e.g. setting wrong time zone in the UI, if this helps, although at that point i could possibly stay with my manual calculation method and leave the clock alone).
> 
> I am looking forward to 5% more power though, i have done CAN recordings at close to 100% SOC with current firmware and also timed 0-100 km/h to see if there is a noticable improvement.


Still not showing up for me. I specifically made a log last week so I can compare to this version and hopefully immediately see power boost as I did in the spring.
Of course I will also be looking at any CAN message changes as well and discuss in my thread.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> This morning I drove along a construction area with cones, but they did not show on my display. Maybe I need the upgraded FSD hardware for that. Has anyone's car been upgraded yet?


Yes in the release notes it states that this feature is only for full self driving.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

tipton said:


> does anyone know if RWD models are getting the power increase as well? i assumed they would not


All model 3's are getting the power increase of 5%. Model S and X I believe are 3%


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry to be dumb but do we have images of the release notes yet?

Bob Wilson


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> do we have images of the release notes yet?


They are included the the first post


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Yes in the release notes it states that this feature is only for full self driving.


To make sure we're on the same page, I have the FSD option but I am not seeing the cones. So I'm thinking that maybe this feature requires the Hardware 3 computer.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

GDN said:


> I don't have proof on the charging yet, but I suspect you may be right, they plan on timing the charging to end at 6 AM, but you are setting the time of your departure which will then precondition the car and it would of course do that using shore power. There are two very declarative sentences - one about charging and then one about pre-conditioning.
> 
> Key to this is the charging will happen 7 days a week perhaps if you keep it plugged in, but the preconditioning can happen only on weekdays, skipping the weekend.
> 
> ...


I'm starting new threads for One Pedal Driving and Schedule Departure. I think both of these will likely get tweaked and changed over time vs just living in this one SW release. Look for threads starting "V10 Feature:".

As a quick followup - I can confirm the charging and the cabin Conditioning are really two different things in my opinion and should be separated as options in the settings. I'll just confirm here that my scheduled departure was set for 7:15 AM, the car charged starting at 3:50 AM and ended at 5:38 AM. When I got in to leave at 7:10 the cabin was heated and my Work destination was selected with directions waiting for me on the navigation.


----------



## Taxed2Death (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like this rollout has paused...


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

I suppose the RWD will not get the One Pedal Driving (?...)


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

booby31 said:


> I suppose the RWD will not get the One Pedal Driving (?...)


I have a LR RWD, and the new One Pedal Driving works great.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There was still one install this morning. They may look at it today and tweak if necessary, but I'm not sure why anyone would think the RWD or the S and X wouldn't get one pedal driving. I believe all modesl have the iBooter or similar hardware along with regen. It may need tweaking, but I don't think I've seen anything that would rule the other models out.

This release has hit S and X and 3's that are not all dual motor. I'm not seeing much feedback here, hope to get more soon, but I'm not aware of any reason to think the other models would be limited.


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

Skelly said:


> I have a LR RWD, and the new One Pedal Driving works great.


Such a good news! I suppose front friction brakes enter in action, otherwise braking with Rear wheels only would be quite dangerous on wet roads.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It's hard to truly feel and determine brake vs regen, but I believe Tesla has likely considered that and it will be a good mix and the best handling you'll get for the car. 

I believe the regen has been amped up a bit for this feature at the lower speeds, but I believe the brakes are used a lot more on EAP stop and go traffic than the one pedal driving. In fact, so far if I don't get out of the pedal fast enough and I'm approaching a car in front of me, the car hasn't applied more brake like it would on EAP, I must use the brake just like always. This isn't EAP, it is just more regen at the lower speeds until stop and hold are engaged.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Has anyone tried Hold in bumper to bumper traffic with EAP? Does it go to Hold on every stop? This would seem to require more driver intervention to get the car rolling again once the car in front of you moves...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoCalWine said:


> Has anyone tried Hold in bumper to bumper traffic with EAP? Does it go to Hold on every stop? This would seem to require more driver intervention to get the car rolling again once the car in front of you moves...


I know it is hard until you have it and get to experience it, but with several other posts I think most are overthinking it. In stop and go traffic (on EAP) if your car comes to a stop and doesn't roll backwards it has essentially gone in to hold mode or the motor has a current applied to it to hold you where you are without rolling backwards if going up a hill, you just don't get the (H) indicator on the dash.

If you are driving in stop and go traffic or come to a light without One Pedal driving what do you do today? I'm guessing you apply and hold the brake. One pedal driving without any kind of EAP is going to do the same thing for you, it will apply the brake and just happen to display the (H) symbol, which is no different than you holding your foot on the brake.

I didn't have any stop and go traffic this morning, but likely will this evening. I don't expect any changes or differences than I had last week. One pedal driving (while not on EAP) and EAP driving up two different things.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Actually, in 32.11 in stop and go traffic, EAP does bring the car to a complete stop if the car in front is stopped. It only goes into Hold mode if you are stopped for a prolonged period of time at which point you have to slightly press the accelerator to get the car moving again. My hope is that one pedal braking doesn't put the car into Hold every time it comes to a complete stop in stop and go traffic. That was my question.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoCalWine said:


> Actually, in 32.11 in stop and go traffic, EAP does bring the car to a complete stop if the car in front is stopped. It only goes into Hold mode if you are stopped for a prolonged period of time at which point you have to slightly press the accelerator to get the car moving again. My hope is that one pedal braking doesn't put the car into Hold every time it comes to a complete stop in stop and go traffic. That was my question.


I see what you are saying, but also just want to say keep in mind - one pedal driving with you in control is the new feature, I don't see this altering any driving on EAP at all, it will behave just as it always did.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

The front motor is not normally used for regen anyway... The front motor only comes in to play under hard acceleration or low traction conditions...



booby31 said:


> Such a good news! I suppose front friction brakes enter in action, otherwise braking with Rear wheels only would be quite dangerous on wet roads.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TomT said:


> The front motor is not normally used for regen anyway... The front motor only comes in to play under hard acceleration or low traction conditions...


Not true - quite certain you get good regen from both motors. I'm headed to a meeting, but will look for a source when I return.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

THX723 said:


> Firstly, Tesla did do an incredible job with the brake blending, which is often imperceptible. I had to look over at the display just to be sure it had in fact transitioned to Hold -- that awkward feeling that your car is creeping when it had stopped dead.
> 
> Where single-pedal driving suffers fundamentally is during emergency/panic situations. Because your foot is no longer covering the brake pedal, while coasting, there's an added latency from switching between accelerator to brake. That latency, however little, could mean the difference in fender bending with someone or something. This is especially tricky when reversing, where most of us are used to giving it some go, then immediately cover the brake pedal. Applying brake force only when precisely needed with millimeters to spare. In such tight maneuver, there's no room for pedal juggling. Immediacy of action is paramount. Bumper-to-bumper traffic and tight parallel parking are also affected.
> 
> For the next month, I will leave the setting on Hold mode (single-pedal) to see how I continue to adapt. The prospect of recovering the otherwise lost electrons below 5 mph is too tempting, despite wondering how much is actually recovered at such low speed.


I don't have the software yet, but I am confused by your post. Do you drive with the car in low regen? I'm curious when you say "your foot is no longer covering the brake pedal when coasting". How much coasting do you do? I drive with regen in standard and almost never find myself with my foot off the go pedal coasting. Only time really is if I'm doing a huge regen down a big ramp slowing to a stop off the highway.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> Has anyone tried Hold in bumper to bumper traffic with EAP? Does it go to Hold on every stop? This would seem to require more driver intervention to get the car rolling again once the car in front of you moves...


I experienced this this morning and the car does not go in Hold mode, it simply goes to zero mph until the traffic starts moving again


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I just contacted my local Tesla store and asked about this and they double-checked and confirmed that all Model 3 have the same charging rate regardless of the battery size. Maybe there is something wrong with your car or the supercharger.


PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I can confirm from my commute this morning that the Traffic Cones do not render with HW2.5. At least they don't for me. There was a lane closed next to me with a lot of cones, and they did not show up on the screen.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> To make sure we're on the same page, I have the FSD option but I am not seeing the cones. So I'm thinking that maybe this feature requires the Hardware 3 computer.


Ah thanks for that. That is potentially a lot of rendering. Interesting.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Folks, a moderator asked that we limit our comments to personal experience [with this release]. I'm seeing a lot of speculation and also statements about a car with configuration x based on experience with car configuration y.

Speaking from my own experience as framing for a question (and maybe a teeny bit off topic depending on what the responses turn out to be, but I hope it brings out more relevant info about this release), I've noticed that in a previous release (2019.32.12.2) with HW2.5, the AP visualization will sometimes render vehicles in the opposing lane on two lane roads. Sometimes it misses vehicles (or doesn't display any at all).

Folks with this new release, are you seeing more consistent vehicle capturing from opposing traffic? If so do you have HW3/FSD computer or traffic cone rendering?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> All model 3's are getting the power increase of 5%. Model S and X I believe are 3%


I'm definitely feeling the power increase in my LR RWD.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I am now experiencing no lags or delays when walking up to the car and pulling the handle to unlock it. Up until this release, I almost always had to take my phone out of my back pocket to get in. Among all the other things, I like this best. Does this car ever cease to amaze? 56k miles and I still smile every single time I look at it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TesLou said:


> I'm definitely feeling the power increase in my LR RWD.


Where do you feel it? Meaning, can you feel it in normal driving? Or just at WOT? (which seems weird to a type in a car with no throttle, lol).



TesLou said:


> I am now experiencing no lags or delays when walking up to the car and pulling the handle to unlock it. Up until this release, I almost always had to take my phone out of my back pocket to get in. Among all the other things, I like this best. Does this car ever cease to amaze? 56k miles and I still smile every single time I look at it.


Interesting. I usually have issues with my phone in my back pocket, but rarely when it's in front or jacket. Good to know this has improved, thanks for noting that.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Where do you feel it? Meaning, can you feel it in normal driving? Or just at WOT? (which seems weird to a type in a car with no throttle, lol).


 Honestly, at every speed. Off the line, at passing speed, entering an on-ramp. You can feel it everywhere.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

booby31 said:


> I suppose the RWD will not get the One Pedal Driving (?...)


I have a RWD and the one pedal driving works perfectly!


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Skelly said:


> I can confirm from my commute this morning that the Traffic Cones do not render with HW2.5. At least they don't for me. There was a lane closed next to me with a lot of cones, and they did not show up on the screen.


I noticed the same on my commute this morning, no cones. The scheduled departure worked nicely though. The charging stopped about 20 minutes beforehand and the climate control came on and warmed the car up perfectly.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SkipperOFMO said:


> I noticed the same on my commute this morning, no cones. The scheduled departure worked nicely though. The charging stopped about 20 minutes beforehand and the climate control came on and warmed the car up perfectly.


Can you clarify what time that was though? My charging ended at 5:38 AM. I wasn't leaving until 7:15.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

SkipperOFMO said:


> I have a RWD and the one pedal driving works perfectly!


So below 5 mpg the regen becomes more aggressive and slows the car to a stop, then applies the hold. Smooth as silk!


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

GDN said:


> Can you clarify what time that was though? My charging ended at 5:38 AM. I wasn't leaving until 7:15.


My departure was set for 6:00 AM and charging ended at 5:40. While looking at the app the climate control came on and car was ready to roll out on time.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SkipperOFMO said:


> My departure was set for 6:00 AM and charging ended at 5:40. While looking at the app the climate control came on and car was ready to roll out on time.


I'm guessing this was just good coincidence and good for your leaving time then. I think the charging will end at that time for everyone regardless of when your departure time is. They have it bundled into one setup screen, but they really are two different things. If you'd left an hour later your charging would have ended at the same time but cabin conditioning either runs from that time until you leave or it starts again later independently to have the caring ready to go at your departure time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I'm guessing this was just good coincidence and good for your leaving time then. I think the charging will end at that time for everyone regardless of when your departure time is. They have it bundled into one setup screen, but they really are two different things. If you'd left an hour later your charging would have ended at the same time but cabin conditioning either runs from that time until you leave or it starts again later independently to have the caring ready to go at your departure time.


the release notes do note it will end prior to peak rates (6am) starting. So those of us without TOU electricity rates? we are all stuck with scheduled charging stopping at 6am?


----------



## swanson21 (Mar 5, 2019)

Skelly said:


> I can confirm from my commute this morning that the Traffic Cones do not render with HW2.5. At least they don't for me. There was a lane closed next to me with a lot of cones, and they did not show up on the screen.


I think the release notes say you have to be on *Nav on Autopilot* to see the cones... 
Nevermind, went back and realized I read it wrong...carry on


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

this car is a valet’s worst nightmare, haha! One reverses and rolls, one reverses and brakes, one drives and rolls, one drives and brakes, one creeps by just releasing the gas pedal, one doesn’t. lol


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

ateslik said:


> this car is a valet's worst nightmare, haha! One reverses and rolls, one reverses and brakes, one drives and rolls, one drives and brakes, one creeps by just releasing the gas pedal, one doesn't. lol


Joke apart, that's a good point. Tesla should add a default profile for the "Valet" mode and make it standard across its vehicles. It should also disable access to settings with some exceptions like unlocking the charging port. As a test, I turned on the Valet mode and I still had access to most settings which was surprising to me.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

With a whopping 20 installs in the last 3 days, I think it's safe to say this release is dead. Wonder when the next version will push?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I'd be willing to bet a revision is already out to pre-release for validation.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

TesLou said:


> I am now experiencing no lags or delays when walking up to the car and pulling the handle to unlock it. Up until this release, I almost always had to take my phone out of my back pocket to get in. Among all the other things, I like this best. Does this car ever cease to amaze? 56k miles and I still smile every single time I look at it.


 Curious. I'm seeing the exact opposite.

Since the install of 36.1, my phone WILL NOT unlock the car. BT on/off, no change. I have NEVER had this issue previously. I must use the cellular app to unlock.

Curiously it always starts with the phone alone.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A recent post on Reddit describes a troubling possible issue with this release, where attempting to reverse on an incline with one pedal driving, will instead roll forward. A few others may have experienced the same thing but not a lot of confidence.

If true, please use caution, as this could be a serious safety issue, and certainly would explain why this build stopped rolling out before there was a newer version.

Has anyone with 36.1 experienced something similar (or can anyone safely test it)?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/druwde


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> A recent post on Reddit describes a troubling possible issue with this release, where attempting to reverse on an incline with one pedal driving, will instead roll forward. A few others may have experienced the same thing but not a lot of confidence.
> 
> If true, please use caution, as this could be a serious safety issue, and certainly would explain why this build stopped rolling out before there was a newer version.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. My driveway slopes downhill at a decent angle, and I back out of it every day (except on days when I decide to use Summon instead ).

If I had this release I'd be happy to test this thoroughly... but it sounds like that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A recent post on Reddit describes a troubling possible issue with this release, where attempting to reverse on an incline with one pedal driving, will instead roll forward. A few others may have experienced the same thing but not a lot of confidence.


There seems to be another issue with the climate control and the new "scheduled departure" feature:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/ds050j


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Curious. I'm seeing the exact opposite.
> 
> Since the install of 36.1, my phone WILL NOT unlock the car. BT on/off, no change. I have NEVER had this issue previously. I must use the cellular app to unlock.
> 
> Curiously it always starts with the phone alone.


If you haven't done so, try rebooting your phone. This has worked for me.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the release notes do note it will end prior to peak rates (6am) starting. So those of us without TOU electricity rates? we are all stuck with scheduled charging stopping at 6am?


Yeah - and I don't have stats, but I think they just made it easy on them. I know very few with TOU plans in this area. I just prefer my charging to end at or near my time of departure so that the battery is as conditioned as it can be and the cabin is warm.

The other problem I have with it - you get a single set time for departure that applies to all 5 or 7 days a week. Two days a week I leave the house about 6:15, and the other days I leave closer to 7:15. I have to change my departure time every night in the car for this to work. They need an additional option like most automated thermostats to change the time each day of the week.

I'm sure it will be tweaked over time, but with this implementation I'll go back to Teslafi and let it handle it the way it should be.


----------



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

https://insideevs.com/news/379946/t...J1tF4BabE-mUHZfDpIiV2zgr0WAj7y_Q5I2M2C0iTXypw

Do you know if, with this update, the old AWDs also get more range or just the new ones ?

Thank,


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> If you haven't done so, try rebooting your phone. This has worked for me.


 Phone is powered off every evening. Then back on in morning.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I agree with @DocScott here...
> The new Stop mode should act like a hill hold and prevent a lot of rolling while you are inching on an incline (as I do every day on my commute), and that should be great.
> And I also agree that the connotation from the first mod comment is a little too overbearing, in that we should encourage questions and discussion from everyone about things specific to each software version. It shouldn't matter if you actually have it or not (after all, "I got it" posts would qualify with that your experience restriction)
> 
> ...


looking forward to this release for exactly the same reason. I have "Uphill Brake" in my other car, and its really a nice feature in inclines, often when merging from side roads to the main road


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey - Surprise! - my phone opened my car this morning. Must be an even day/odd day thing?


----------



## groundlevelpaint (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks like this update has stopped being pushed to the fleet I noticed on teslafy only one on this day. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

groundlevelpaint said:


> Looks like this update has stopped being pushed to the fleet I noticed on teslafy only one on this day. I wonder what the deal is?


Yep, a few posts up the likely reason is explained. Some rather large issues are being reported. Should get a new build soon.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...2019-36-1-0164b9a-11-1-2019.14587/post-262118


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A recent post on Reddit describes a troubling possible issue with this release, where attempting to reverse on an incline with one pedal driving, will instead roll forward. A few others may have experienced the same thing but not a lot of confidence.
> 
> If true, please use caution, as this could be a serious safety issue, and certainly would explain why this build stopped rolling out before there was a newer version.
> 
> ...


I had his first issue happen to me exactly the same, only 1 time, a couple releases ago, maybe a 6 weeks. I kept video , and reported it to Tesla. Never heard from them. I never believed people before who say it accelerated on its own, and even now would be skeptical, but I was coasting into my garage with a slight down slope and it lurched. Im confident nothing was touching a pedal because the only way I saved it was because my foot was hovering over the brake, and stomped it right before hitting garage wall. Car even knew something was wrong as a rollaway warning popped up, although this was clear acceleration, not rolling. No issue since, nor damage done, but scared the cr#p out of me.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

groundlevelpaint said:


> Looks like this update has stopped being pushed to the fleet I noticed on teslafy only one on this day. I wonder what the deal is?


We mentioned in this thread at least 2 important issues, one related to one pedal driving and reverse, and one related to AC going nuts with the new pre-conditioning feature.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> Software version 2019.36.1 seems properly installed and Release Notes are available however the software is shown as still being downloaded. I tried a soft reset, a hard reset and a power off without being able to clear the download status. The software install was started (and seemingly completed) 8 hours ago.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to clear this?


It's been 10 days now and the status hasn't cleared. Tesla Online Support got back to me and suggested to schedule an appointment with my local service center: next available date is 11/28. I'll drive by later today just in case they can clear it remotely.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> It's been 10 days now and the status hasn't cleared. Tesla Online Support got back to me and suggested to schedule an appointment with my local service center: next available date is 11/28. I'll drive by later today just in case they can clear it remotely.


My local Tesla service center claims they never saw this issue before. Fortunately it was easily remedied by pushing the latest update 2019.36.2.1.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

airbusav8r said:


> Just let it hang; that progress bar is just a little UI eye candy for ya that most likely was stuck in a weird state, behind the scenes that team is using a local registry much like the distributed DETS from Erlang, it's written to more or less a flat text file. If you downloaded or visited a US based site today, your using the same system as Tesla, AWS infrastructure with S3 buckets holding updates behind a Kubernetes ambassador API-Gateway mesh. Your vehicle is fine, annoying to see but I'm sure after a bit of driving it will go away, or just don't click the Software pane. Turn your updates off advanced and drive for a bit, then turn back. The UI uses long-polling as it does not have direct access to the drivetrain bus 1 & 2, an api is exposed much like a web server for the user interface. Let me know if it fixes itself with regular driving and just ignoring it for a day. - The "Architect"


The same issue happened to me after 40.2.1 update. Tried both reboot and power off and didn't help. The only thing left to try is to turn off advanced for several days and turn it back on. We shall see...


----------

